# Surface Grinder for those with space issues.



## Degen (Dec 5, 2022)

Enjoy!


----------



## David_R8 (Dec 5, 2022)

That's about 1000 times smaller than my Parker Majestic which I no longer own because it was too big and underused.


----------



## Degen (Dec 5, 2022)

David_R8 said:


> That's about 1000 times smaller than my Parker Majestic which I no longer own because it was too big and underused.


Just think the space saving and how your wife is going to react when  you told what you spent (saved)....


----------

